# New IDMAX 10 V3 D4's...



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Not my auction, but came across it while shopping IDMAX's...
Doesn't look like a bad deal (except for the shipping) for brand new drivers.

Image Dynamics 10 inch V.3 D4 iDmax Item number:	250655874657


----------



## huricaine (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the EXACT price i paid for mine and the shipping from canada...I wonder if its the same seller...They are BNIB. I got one last year it will be about $285 total.


----------

